# Problems sighting in my bow



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

The other night i decided to shoot a few of my muzzy broadheads into my target and they all veered left about 5 inches at 30 yards, and around 4 inches left at 20. I have no idea what the problem is b/c i have my bow sighted in perfect at 10,20, and 30 yards bullseye everytime w/ my field tips. but when i shoot my broadheads i just can't figure out why they aren't doing about the same as my practice tips. and they are both 100 grain too. thanks for helping out guys.


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

It is very common for broadheads, especially fixed blade heads to hit a little different than field points. Have you paper tuned your bow? Normally with a little fine tuning you can get your broadheads to fly very close to field pts. If not I have heard of people sighting in for their broad heads, because you aren't going to kill anything with field pts. But try paper tuning your bow before anything, and you should be suprised.


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

can you please explain what paper tuning is. i have never heard of this. thanks .


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Eric it is normal for broad heads to fly a lot different then field points. That is why you here so much talk about broadheads that fly just like my field tips. But I have heard muzzys are about the worst for this.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

What you will want to do to increase your accuracy using the muzzy broadheads is line up each blade with each vein on your arrow shaft. Lining them up as close as possible will help. Muzzy typically will do what is happening for you. Maybe if your willing try shoot a montec (I have had problems with sound they make) or crossfires(I have seen them preform great). Good luck


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

OK my impression is like the others that the bow is out of tune and a paper tune is in order. What that means is you have a tight peice of paper hanging up and you shoot through it from varying distances. I prefer to start around 3' and work my way out in 3' increments. I just did this last night and shot from 3', 6', 9', 12', and 15'. What your looking for is a hole in the paper where you can see where the tip entered and where the vanes/feathers entered and tore the paper. If you look at it you can see that the tip hits the paper to the left/right or up/down from the vane/feather. Based on this you can adjust the bow so the arrows fly straight, do an internet search for Eastons Tuning Guide it has a ton of info. Fixed broadheads like Muzzy or Thunderheads (traditional broadheads not the shorter fixed heads) tend to have the arrowed steered by the head as well as the vane/feather. The field tips will be controlled by the feather only. That said if your torquing the bow it will be more noticable with fixed heads too.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

this is the wonder of a muzzy. you can paper tune but i have had two bows perfectly tuned and they would not shoot a muzzy. i would try i different broadhead. jsut my .02

mark


----------



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

I had just the same problem today with my muzzys. I think i will try the paper tuning thing...... great info guys


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Another thing if you are shooting left then you will need to move the rest to the right in small increments. If you are shooting left and a little high you will need to do the same but first move raise your nock slightly. If shooting left and low..move nock down...then move rest


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I shoot Crimson Talons and I am just as good if not better with my broadheads then with my field points. They run 30 bucks for 3, but well worth the money. Helical fletch in the razors followed by a helical fletch in my vanes, Perfect. :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

crimson talons fly great...but you better hope you don't hit any solid bone because they absolutely shatter. I shot 2 deer with them last year and they shattered both times...and both shots were behind the shoulder..just something to keep in mind


----------



## grande (Mar 5, 2006)

Are your arrows sticking staight into the target or are they leaning to a side? Your fletching may be rubbing somewhere also.


----------



## Possumpup (Sep 25, 2006)

Check your arrow spine to make sure that it is correct for your draw length and the poundage you are shooting. If your arrow is not spined correctly, the problem is greatly exaggerated when you swith to broad heads. To find out if this is the problem, either decrease weight or increase weight by turning the limb bolts equal turns top and bottom. You should see your point of impact and group size change by doing this. Let me know how it works for you.

Dave


----------

